# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  تاريخ جوجـــــgoogleــــل ....!!!!

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

[mtohg=#ff0000]http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_YhpivVD8xr0/SKLp_6bppoI/AAAAAAAABP4/dUleZbcyecU/s400/Google.jpg[/mtohg]
[justify]معني كلمة Google

الكلمة Google بالإنجليزية هي تحريف لكلمة “googol” التي اخترعها ملتون سيروتا للدلالة على رقم 1 يتبعه مئة صفر، للدلالة على العدد الهائل من صفحات الشبكة التي يفهرسها محرك البحث، وللدلالة على إصرار الشركة على تنظيم الكم الهائل من البيانات القابعة في خادمات منتشرة حول العالم، وإصرارها أيضا على إتاحة هذه البيانات لمستخدميها، أو أنه بمعنى يتفحص وهو ما يقابله في الإنكليزية، هناك أيضاً الفعل الجديد على اللغة to google والذي معناه القيام ببحث على الشبكة باستخدام محرك البحث جوجل

نشأة جوجل

بدأت في عام 1998م كشركة صغيرة أسسها اثنان من طلبة جامعة ستانفورد هما لاري بيج وسيرجي برين، الفكرة بدأت في جامعة ستانفورد حيث أراد لاري بيج أن يضع كل محتويات شبكة الويب في حاسوبه، وقال بأن الأمر سيحتاج إلى أيام قليلة، لكن تبين له أن الأمر أكثر تعقيداً مما يظن، وقد كان هدف لاري أن يصل إلى المحتويات التي يريدها ويبحث عنها بسرعة ودقة، إلا أن محركات البحث في تلك الأيام لم تكن دقيقة.

كانت هناك بضعة محركات بحث تتنافس في ما بينها، مثل Excite وAlta Vista وياهو وغيرها، ولم تكن هذه المواقع تركز فقط على البحث بل تقدم خدمات مختلفة والبحث مجرد خدمة أخرى، وقد كانت التقنيات المستخدمة في البحث غير دقيقة، فهي في الغالب ترى إن كانت الصفحة تحوي الكلمة التي يبحث عنها الزائر أم لا وتقوم بعرضها، هذا يؤدي إلى نتائج غير دقيقة ولا تفيد الباحث.

تعاون كل من لاري وسيرجي على ابتكار خوارزمية بحث معقدة سموها PageRank وهي خوارزمية تحلل الصفحات والروابط وعلاقة كل صفحة بالصفحات الأخرى، فكلما ازداد عدد الصفحات التي تضع رابطاً لصفحة “س” ترتفع قيمة “س” وتظهر في النتائج الأولى للبحث.

كذلك تقوم الخوارزمية بتحليل الكلمات في الصفحة نفسها، فإن بحثت عن كلمتين سيعرض لك محرك البحث صفحات تحوي الكلمتين لكن النتائج الأولى ستكون فيها الكلمتان مكررتان ومتقاربتان بشكل أكبر، لذلك ستكون النتائج الأولى أكثر دقة وفائدة لك.

هذه بضعة تفاصيل لهذه الخوارزمية التي تستخدمها جوجل وتطورها دائماً، وهي التي جعلت جوجل المحرك المفضل للكثير من الناس، ففي عام 1998م أسس لاري وسيرجي شركتهما التي كان موقعها في جامعة ستانفورد، والأمر المثير للسخرية أو للعجب أن المبنى الذي كانا يعملان فيه موله بيل غيتس، كان محرك البحث يستخدم فقط في جامعة ستانفورد وقد اكتسب شهرة كبيرة هناك، ثم انتقل إلى شبكة الويب لكي يستخدمه أي شخص.

تطور حياة جوجل

بعد ذلك انتقلت الشركة إلى مرآب أحد المنازل الذي لا يبعد كثيراً عن الجامعة، الكثير من شركات الحاسوب الشهيرة اليوم بدأت في مرآب منزل ما في كاليفورنيا، كشركة أبل وHP وجوجل، بعد بضعة أشهر انتقلت الشركة إلى مقر آخر أكبر لكي تستطيع توفير مكان لموظفيها ولمعداتها، ولم تكن تنفق أي دولار على التسويق والإعلانات فكل الأموال التي حصلوا عليها تنفق فقط على تحسين الموقع والخدمة وتوظيف المزيد من المهندسين والمبرمجين.

مستخدمي جوجل هم من سوقوا لهذه الشركة، بدأ الأمر في جامعة ستانفورد حيث كانت صفحة جوجل بسيطة وصغير الحجم على عكس المنافسين الذين كانوا يضعون كل شيء في الصفحة الرئيسية، كانت المواقع المنافسة حريصة ألا يخرج الزائر من موقعها على عكس جوجل الذي يريد أن يقدم لك خدمة بسيطة، إبحث عن ما تريد وستجد روابط مفيدة ثم اخرج من الموقع، هذا كل شيء! لا توجد إعلانات مصورة أو فلاشات متحركة أو نوافذ صغيرة مزعجة، فقط النتائج التي تريدها.

كيف تجني جوجل أرباحها؟

بدأت الشركة في إنشاء شبكة إعلانات سمتها AdSense، هذه الشبكة تتيح للجميع شراء مساحات إعلانية في جوجل، الصفحة الرئيسية لمحرك البحث ستبقى خالية من الإعلانات وستبقى بسيطة لأن جوجل ترى أن المستخدم يريد البحث عن شيء ما ولا يهتم بالإعلانات، عندما يدخل المستخدم كلمة ويبحث عنها ستظهر له النتائج على يسار الصفحة والإعلانات على يمين الصفحة، لا يوجد خلط بين الإثنين، ولا يمكن لأي شركة أن تدفع مبلغاً ما لجوجل من أجل أن تضع نتائجها في الأعلى، لكنها تستطيع أن تشتري الإعلانات.

ما يميز إعلانات جوجل أنها نصية فلا صور مزعجة أو متحركة، وهي إعلانات متعلقة بكلمة البحث التي يدخلها المستخدم، فإن كان بحثه عن السيارات ستظهر له إعلانات متعلقة بالسيارات، وعندما يضغط الزائر على أي إعلان يكلف ذلك المعلن بضعة دولارات، لكنه إن لم يفعل ذلك فلن يكلف عرض الإعلان شيئاً، وهذا أكثر فعالية للمعلنين لأنهم يدفعون مقابل الزوار الذين ينقرون على إعلاناتهم بدلاً من الدفع لعرض الإعلانات فقط.

نظام الإعلانات هذا أتاح للشركات الصغيرة أن تنافس وتدخل أسواقاً لم يسبق لها أن وصلت إليها وزبائن لم تكن تستطيع التواصل معهم، ثم تطور هذا النظام وتوسع فأصبح صاحب كل موقع قادراً على إضافة إعلانات جوجل في موقعه مقابل عمولة يحصل عليها، بعض أصحاب المواقع يغطون تكاليف مواقعهم بهذه الطريقة وبعضهم يحصل على رزقه من هذه الإعلانات ولا يحتاج إلى أن يعمل في أي وظيفة رسمية.

ستكمل جوجل عامها العاشر قريباً وهي اليوم من أسرع الشركات نمواً في العالم وعلامتها التجارية هي من أكثر العلامات التجارية شهرة، ولا زالت الشركة تعمل بنفس مبادئها التي بدأت بها، هذا ما حرص عليه كل من لاري بيج وسيرجي برين في السنوات الماضية.

بيئة العمل في جوجل

بيئة العمل في جوجل أشبه بالجامعات فيمكن لكل موظف أن ينفق 20% من وقته على مشروع خاص به يستمتع بإنجازه، لا يهم ما هو هذا المشروع ولا يهم إن كان مفيداً أو غير مفيد، سيحصل الموظف على يوم كامل في كل أسبوع لكي يعمل على مشروعه وسيحصل أيضاً على التمويل اللازم للمشروع، وبعض هذه المشاريع أصبحت خدمات نستخدمها، مثل أخبار جوجل التي بدأت كمشروع صغير لمهندس هندي.

الشركة توفر مكاتب تعمل على مدار الساعة فيمكن للموظف أن يعمل في أي وقت يحلو له، هناك مطاعم توفر طعاماً صحياً مجانياً وطهاة ماهرين يقدمون وجبات متنوعة مفيدة طوال اليوم، هناك ملاعب وصالات رياضة وحتى مغاسل لملابس الموظفين، والشركة تنظم دورات ومحاضرات كل يوم وتستضيف علماء ورجال أعمال ومفكرين يتحدثون عن قضايا متنوعة.

فرق العمل في جوجل لا يزيد عدد أفرادها عن الخمسة ولا يديرها أحد فهي تدير نفسها وكل فريق مسؤول عن توفير أي متطلبات لإنجاز العمل، الكثير من هذه الفرق تخرج بمنتجات مفيدة للناس مثل جوجل مابس وإيرث وريدر وغيرها، يمكنك أن تطلع على آخر إنتاج فرق العمل في جوجل من خلال صفحة مختبرات جوجل.

جوجل بالأرقام

يقال أنه محرك البحث الأكبر على الشبكة، حيث يستقبل على الأقل 200 مليون طلب بحث يوميا.

إن Google هي أكبر محرك بحث في العالم، ومن خلال شراكاتها مع America Online وNetscape تجيب على قدر كبير من استفسارات البحث تفوق به غيرها من الخدمات على الإنترنت.

المستخدمون

إن موقع Google.com هو أحد أشهر خمسة مواقع على الإنترنت، ويستخدمه الملايين من الأشخاص في جميع أنحاء العالم.

* Google هو محرك البحث رقم 1 في الأرجنتين وأستراليا وبلجيكا والبرازيل وكندا و الدنمارك وفرنسا وألمانيا والهند وإيطاليا والمكسيك و أسبانيا والسويد وسويسرا والمملكة المتحدة والولايات المتحدة. (Nielsen//NetRatings 6/05، بناءً على العدد الإجمالي للزوار المتفردين)

* المستخدمون المتفردون العالميون في الشهر: 380 مليون (Nielsen/NetRatings 8/05)

* 112 نطاق دولي

* الجمهور العالمي: أكثر من 50 % من الزيارات لموقع Google.com تأتي من خارج الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

الإدارة

تضم هيئة إدارة Google بعضًا من أكثر رجال التقنية والأعمال خبرة واحترافًا في “وادي السيليكون” وفي العالم.

* عدد الموظفين: 5680 موظف بالوقت الكامل ابتداءً من 31 ديسمبر 2005؛ كثير منهم فنيون ومهندسون

خدمات جوجل

تقدم شركة جوجل العديد من الخدمات و البرامج المجانية لمستخدميها لتعزيز قدراتهم على الوصول إلى ما يريدونه من أو يبحثون عنه في شبكة الإنترنت كما أنها أيضاً تقدم خدمات تساعد مستخدميها على التربح من مواقعهم عن طريق عرض إعلانات نصية تتوافق مع محتوى الصفحة المعروضة فيها هذه الخدمة تسمى Google AdSense، أيضاً تقدم شركة جوجل الخدمة التي تمكن أصحاب الشركات و المؤسسات من عرض إعلاناتهم على مواقع المستخدمين الذين يستخدمون خدمة Google Adsense كما ستعرض جوجل هذه الإعلانات على صفحات نتائج البحث التي يجريها المستخدمون من خلال محرك بحثها. عموماً تقدم جوجل العديد من الخدمات الأخرى مثل:-

خدمة البحث على الويب

هذه الخدمة التي يستخدمها معظم الباحثين عن المعلومات على شبكة الإنترنت، و هي أيضاً الخدمة الأساسية التي تقدمها جميع محركات البحث بما فيها محرك بحث جوجل. و تتميز الشركة في هذا المجال بأنها تقدم خدمة بحث متميزة على الويب نظراً للفكرة الثورية التي جاء بها مؤسسا الشركة التي هي “ترتيب الصفحة” (Page Rank) وتقوم هذه الفكرة على تقويم صفحة الويب من خلال عدد الارتباطات التي تشير إليها فهى تعتبر أن الرابط الموجود في الصفحة (أ) الذي يشير إلبى الصفحة (ب) هو بمثابة تصويت تعطيه الصفحة (أ) لصالح الصفحة (ب)، وليست هذه هي التقنية الوحيدة التي يعتمدها محرك بحث جوجل فهو أيضاً يستخدم أكثر من 250 معياراً لتقويم الصفحات. وفي خدمة البحث على الويب يمكنك دائما القيام بالبحث المتقدم الذي يتيح العديد من الخيارات التي تعمل في النهاية على تضييق نطاق البحث مما يساعد الباحث على المعلومة في الوصول إليها في أقل وقت ممكن و بدون تصفح العديد من نتائج البحث.

خدمة البحث في الصور

هذه الخدمة مفيدة جداً و تتيح فيها جوجل العديد من الخيارات; فيمكن للمستخدم أن يستخدم البحث المتقدم أو يعرض الصور كبيرة الحجم فقط أو المتوسطة أو الصغيرة.

خدمة البحث في المجموعات

تمكن جوجل مستخدمي هذه الخدمة من البحث عن مجموعات نقاش متعددة تتناول مواضيع مختلفة من خلال كتبة نص كلمة البحث في مربع البحث; أيضاً يمكن للباحث أن يتصفح قوائم الموضوعات التي تناقشها المجموعات المختلفة ثم يتطرق إلى الموضوعات الفرعية و في النهاية يصل إلى المجموعة التي يريدها. كما تتيح جوجل لمستخدمي هذه الخدمة أن يشتركوا في هذه المجموعات أو أن ينشأوا مجموعات خاصة بهم و يديرونها.

خدمة البحث في الأخبار

تقدم جوجل من خلال هذه الخدمة عناوين الأخبار ومقتطفات سريعة عن محتواها. هذه الأخبار يجمعها برنامج تابع لشركة جوجل من المواقع الإخبارية المنتشرة على شبكة الإنترنت، و طبعاً تتيح جوجل لمستخدمي هذه الخدمة البحث عن الأخبار من خلال الكتابة في مربع البحث. و إذا كان لدى المستخدم حساب في جوجل فإنه سيكون قادراً على إضافة أقسام مخصصة إلى الأقسام الموجودة أصلاً; فباستطاعته تحديد موضوع معين من خلال كتابة اسم الموضوع في مربع البحث و باستطاعته أيضاً اختيار عدد العناوين التي ستظهر في هذا القسم، و أيضاً يستطيع المستخدم تحريك هذه الأقسام داخل الصفحة أو حذف معظمها. هذه الخدمة متوفرة بستة و ثلاثين لغة و اللغة رقم 36 هى اللغة العربية و القسم العربى في هذه الخدمة يتميز عن باقي الأقسام الخاصة باللغات الأخرى في أنه يجمع أخبار العالم العربي كله و أنه مخصص لكل الدول العربية، و لكن الأقسام الأخرى فكل منها يختص بدولة واحدةفقط.

خدمة البحث في الكتب

تتيح هذه الخدمة البحث في الكتب وحتى يمكنك قراءة فهارس وبعض الفصول من بعض الكتب.وتساعدك على شراء الكتب.ولم يتم تعريبها حتى الآن. [http:// ]

خدمة فروجل

تتيح هذه الخدمة لك البحث في المنتجات والسلع المعروضة للبيع وشرائها.

تنبيهات جوجل

هذه الخدمة تتيح لمستخدمها كتابة عبارة أو كلمة ثم يقوم برنامج صممته جوجل بالبحث عن هذه الكلمة على الويب ثم يرسل هذا البرنامج نتائج البحث إلى عنوان بريد إلكتروني يحدد المستخدم. من الممكن أن يختار المستخدم متى تصله الرسالة الإليكترونية التي تحمل نتائج البحث، فأمامه ثلاثة خيارات: أولها في وقت حدوثها، ثانيها مرة في اليوم، ثالثها مرة في الأسبوع. ويمكن للمستخدم إختيار البحث في الأخبار أو الويب أو الأخبار و الويب معاُ أو في المجموعات.

مترجم جوجل

خدمة تقدمها شركة جوجل لترجمة النصوص و المواقع الالكترونية من لغة لأخرى مثل الألمانية و الفرنسية و غيرها كما تتوفر الترجمة من و الى العربية كنسخة تجريبية.

خدمة التدوين Blogger

اشترت جوجل موقع Blogger من شركة Pyra Labs التي أنتجته. هذا الموقع يقدم لمستخدميه خدمة كتابة مدونات مجانية، هذه الخدمة تتيح للمستخدم أن ينشأ حساباً لدى الموقع و أن يدير من خلاله أكثر من مدونة، الموقع متوفر بأكثر من لغة منها الإنجليزية، و الألمانية، و الصينية، و الكورية، و الفرنسية، و لغات أخرى، لكن واجهة المستخدم لا تحتوي اللغة العربية، لكن يمكن كتابة النصوص العربية و المقالات بشكل عادي جداً و بدون أى متاعب. الخدمة تدعم ال RSS و تمكن المستخدم من اختيار السمات التي يريد بها عرض مدونته.

برمجيات جوجل

لدى جوجل عدة برمجيات-تطبيقات-جميعها يعمل على ويندوز و بعضها يدعم لينكس و ماكنتوش.

جوجل الأرض (Google Earth)

هذا البرنامج يتيح لمستخدميه مشاهدة معظم المدن و المناطق الموجودة في العالم من خلال صور الأقمار الصناعية، وهو متوفر في ثلاثة أنواع أولها مجاني و ثانيها و ثالثها من الممكن تجربتمها ثم دفع اشتراك سنوي لاستخدامهما و يتيحان إمكانيات أكبر و يقدمان معلومات أكثر عن مواقع المطارات و المتاجر الكبرى و مباني الشركات و المكتبات الكبرى إلى آخره.

جوجل سطح المكتب

هذا اليرنامج هو عبارة عن أداة تمكن المستخدمين من البحث عن الملفات الموجودة داخل حاسباتهم، حيث يقوم البرمامج بعد تركيبه على الحاسب بفحص كل الملفات الموجودة بالقرص الصلب، ثم يستطيع المستخدم استخدام البرنامج للبحث عن الملفات داخل حاسبه، و البرنامج يحتوي على منصة تمكن المستخدم من عرض التطبيقات المصغرة Gadgets التي تضفي شكلاً جديداً على واجهة سطح المكتب، هذه الأدوات تمكن المستخدم من عرض الوقت و التاريخ و قراءة عناوين آخر الأخبار و ملخصاتها و تشغيل ملفات الموسيقى و ممارسة بعض الألعاب المصغرة. هناك ميزة قوية لهذه الأدوات أن بعضاً منها يمكن المستخدم من تخصيص إعداداته و ضبطها بطرق مختلفة، هذه الأدوات أيضاً تتصل بالإنترنت لعرض آخر الأخبار و المعلومات التي يطلبها المستخدم.

Picasa

هذا البرنامج مجاني، وهو مخصص للتعامل مع الصور و تحريرها، و يساعد البرنامج مستخدمه على التعامل المحترف مع الصور و إضافة مؤثرات خاصة لها مثل التظليل و مؤثرات أخري لاضافة تأثيرات الألوان. يتميز البرنامج بواجهة مستخدم متطورة تمكن المستخدم من التعامل معها بسهولة. و يساعد البرنامج مستخدميه على إنشاء ألبومات للصور و تخزينها على الويب في خادمات جوجل.

from google books[/justify]

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## المتميزة

مشكور على الموضوع القيم  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور

----------


## saousana

من انحج الشركات واوسعها واسرعها انتشارا
مشكور على الموضوع  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

thx for all

----------


## MR.X

مشكور يا مان الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

thx for all :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

